# 3 inch PVC pipe for bunk replacement?



## Xaero (Aug 3, 2015)

I have a 17 foot tilt trailer that I am fixing up. Right now I will only be hauling a 12 food Jon. I hope to upgrade to a 1648 Jon or 1546 Roughneck or similar someday which is about max length for my trailer.

Would replacing the wooden bunks with 3 inch PVC pipes be a bad idea? I have been looking for threads about doing that and i have only found Kayak owners doing it. Nice red flag to this idea since Kayaks are not heavy at all.


----------



## kofkorn (Aug 3, 2015)

Don't think they'll hold up in the long run. PVC is fairly brittle and I'm guessing they'll eventually crack. 

Maybe a better option would be splitting a PVC downspout and placing it over a 2x4. Strength of the 2x4 and glide of the PVC.

Good luck!


----------



## Clint KY (Aug 3, 2015)

Do you want to use PVC to get slick bunks? If so, see about half way down my thread on bunks for my Jon trailer.
They have held up very well. The only YAHBUT is not to release the winch strap till the transom is in the water otherwise you will be picking the boat up off the launch ramp. 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=34985


----------



## Johnny (Aug 3, 2015)

Xaero, :WELCOME: to Tin Boats.
Please complete your profile when you have time.
Knowing what part of the country you hail from helps 
us give you more accurate information.


Photos always helps us to help you !!!
or, a drawing of what you have in mind.


----------

